# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  La electricidad... y sus peligros, entre ellos, el agua

## ceheginero joven

Lo dice el nombre del tema. Si no os importa, lo he creado porque siempre me ha fascinado este tema y todavía lo hace, ya que en casa tengo gran cantidad de motores de 6v (voltios) de esos que llevan los coches radiocontrol, tambien bombillas de Linterna, ventiladores de ordenador como los que llevan para el procesador... Y creo este hilo para que entre todos conozcamos un poco este fenómeno, con el cual no podríamos vivir y aprendamos a usarla y no correr ningún peligro con ella, por ejemplo: ¡¡¡NO METER LOS DEDOS EN EL ENCHUFE!!!

Empiezo con los peligros de la alta tensión, un transformador ardiendo y explosión, increible:




Un arco eléctrico, también impresionante:





Lo que pasa si tiras un palo a un tendido de alta tensión:



Hay otro vídeo, pero no si debería colocar el enlace, ya que en el fallece una persona  :Frown: 


Espero que os guste la iniciativa.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Lo dice el nombre del tema. Si no os importa, lo he creado porque siempre me ha fascinado este tema y todavía lo hace, ya que en casa tengo gran cantidad de motores de 6v (voltios) de esos que llevan los coches radiocontrol, tambien bombillas de Linterna, ventiladores de ordenador como los que llevan para el procesador... Y creo este hilo para que entre todos conozcamos un poco este fenómeno, con el cual no podríamos vivir y aprendamos a usarla y no correr ningún peligro con ella, por ejemplo: ¡¡¡NO METER LOS DEDOS EN EL ENCHUFE!!!
> 
> Empiezo con los peligros de la alta tensión, un transformador ardiendo y explosión, increible:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfnZuQP2p4Q
> 
> 
> Un arco eléctrico, también impresionante:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3aXUE-QtWw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBTvGqRA4_0&NR=1
> ...


Mejor que no.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es buena la idea :Wink: 

No creas tampoco no nos interesa este tema.
Además el agua y la electricidad están relacionadas, ya que gracias al agua y a los emblases, podemos producir electricidad.

Había por ahí otro video, de una pila de no se quién, un pedazo de bicho en la que se ve un rayo que cruza una jaula en la que hay gente.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Ya sabéis, si tenéis alguna anécdota que contar relacionada con este tema, contadla.

Yo no tengo todavía mucho que contar, en fin, muchas veces he visto desde mi casa como cambiaban un transformador que nos abastece,etc.

Os voy a contar algo que sucedió el año pasado en colegio. Estábamos en la pista de fútbol y por encima pasa un cable de 220 V, y justo debajo, había una pequeña grúa. La grúa, al levantar el brazo, corto uno de los bornes del grueso cable de 220 V pero no partió el otro y estuvo unos 10 segundos realizando chispas y demás, luego, el  operador de la grúa hecho para colmo agua, no pasó nada grave, pero si corta también el otro borne y hacen cortocircuito y para colmo te cae el cable encima... En fin, sus consecuencias fueron que nos quedamos sin luz en el colegio, y ese día teniamos la fiesta de fin de curso  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Un maestro hasta se tubo que ir a una casa que había justo delante del colegio y conseguimos electricidad...


Saludos y espero alguna anécdota.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Mirad el vídeo que he encontrado:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya sabéis, si tenéis alguna anécdota que contar relacionada con este tema, contadla.
> 
> Yo no tengo todavía mucho que contar, en fin, muchas veces he visto desde mi casa como cambiaban un transformador que nos abastece,etc.
> 
> Os voy a contar algo que sucedió el año pasado en colegio. Estábamos en la pista de fútbol y por encima pasa un cable de 220 V, y justo debajo, había una pequeña grúa. La grúa, al levantar el brazo, corto uno de los bornes del grueso cable de 220 V pero no partió el otro y estuvo unos 10 segundos realizando chispas y demás, luego, el  operador de la grúa hecho para colmo agua, no pasó nada grave, pero si corta también el otro borne y hacen cortocircuito y para colmo te cae el cable encima... En fin, sus consecuencias fueron que nos quedamos sin luz en el colegio, y ese día teniamos la fiesta de fin de curso .
> Un maestro hasta se tubo que ir a una casa que había justo delante del colegio y conseguimos electricidad...
> 
> 
> Saludos y espero alguna anécdota.


Para la edad que tengo, demasiadas cosas de electricidad he visto... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hace tres veranos, uno de los tranformadores que abastece a mi pueblo, salió ardiendo litteralmente, supongo, por sobrecarga de todos los aires acondicionados a tope. 

Y otra, más reciente, el verano pasado, pasó algo parecido a lo que nos has contado, ceheginero. Estaban sacando una máquina con un camión de un solar, de una casa recientemente derruida. Los cables que tranportan la electricidad, estaban a una altura de unos 3 metros sobre el suelo, y como no estaba la casa amarrados a un poste provisional de madera. Ya os podeís imáginar, salió la máquina, se llevó los cables por delante, cayó el poste sobre un coche, y hubo un chipazo... :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Al tirar el poste de los cables, estos se arrancaron de la paredes, tirando algunos canalones y cornisas. Y tras una tarde bastante calurosa, hacia las 22.00, los tecnicos, terminaron de arreglarlo, y como recompensa se llevaron un aplauso de los vecinos a los que les había afectado el corte.

----------


## tescelma

Pues aquí esta la respuesta:

http://www.lapizarradeyuri.com/2010/...sobre-el-agua/

espero sea de vuestro interés.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sin leer tu enlace puedo dar una breve respuesta.
Una molécula de agua está formada por 2 átomos de hidrógeno y 1 de oxígeno, si es agua del grifo o casi cualquier lugar fuera compuesta solo de esos dos elementos no abría peligro, pero en el agua, también se disuelven sales minerales, lo que le da conductividad, se puede encontrar agua sin minerales en las botellas de agua destilada, que se utiliza en centros de planchado, etc...

Un experimento para comprobar como aumenta la conductividad del agua al echarle sal es el siguiente: 

Materiales

-Pila de petaca (4,5 V)
-Papel de aluminio
-Un cable de cobre
-Vaso
-Agua
-Sal común (la que usamos en la cocina)
-Cuchara

Elaboración

Partir el cable en dos. Después pelamos la punta de los dos cables resultantes por los dos extremos, aproximadamente un cm y medio, un extremo de cada cable ira atado a la pila, y en el otro de atará a una lámina de 2 cm2 de superficie. Hecho esto, se meterán las puntas de lo cables que están cubiertas de aluminio, sin que se toquen entre ellas, pues se produciría un cortocircuito y se descargaría la pila, y también se conecta un solo cable a la pila. Después, le echamos una cucharada de sal al agua y removemos. Cuando esté bien mezclado, conectamos el otro cable a la pila, y veremos pequeñas burbujas subir hacia arriba. Este fenómeno se llama electrolisis del Agua.

Sería algo parecido a esto, pero con una pila de petaca:


También hay un experimento sencillo que descubrí de pequeño.
Con una pila de 9 V, le limpias bien los extremos y comprobamos que no haya perdido ácido. Tocamos con la lengua los dos extremos a la vez y os dará un calambre. Os puede servir de comprobador de carga de urgencia  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .


220 voltios de saludos  a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso de la electrolisis del agua lo he estudiado yo este año en Física y Química. Y si no recuerdo mal, sevía para romper la molécula de agua en sus partes, 2 Hidrógenos y 1 Oxígeno. La burbujitas, creo que eran los Hidrógenos, que pesaban menos. Corregidme si me equivoco. 

Ese experimento en realidad, sirve para eso :Wink: .

----------


## ceheginero joven

En efecto, este experimento es sobre la electrolisis del agua.

Lo que pasa es lo siguiente:

Si en vez de conectar un cable de los que van al vaso lo conectas a un borne de una bombilla de una linterna (que no esté fundida  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) y el otro borne de la bombilla al otro borne de la pila, la bombilla emitirá luz  :Wink:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :EEK!: 

Tenías razón, la densidad del hidrógeno es menor a la del oxígeno
Densidad del Hidrógeno: 0,09 kg/m3
Densidad del oxigeno: 1.429 kg/m3


Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Es el mismo sistema como el que se usa para dorar, niquelar, cromar, etc una pieza metalica

----------


## Salut

Y para producir gas cloro, sosa, etc.

...y depurar aguas de contaminantes iónicos... y.. y...  :Smile: 


La electricidad es algo muy grande, una herramienta potentísima, aunque como todo... HAY QUE SABER USARLA!!!

Porque p.ej. para calentar la casa o el agua es un derroche total...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Puf este fenómeno que produce la alta tensión al pasar los electrones de un conductor a otro en el aire es impresionante:

----------


## tescelma

> Sin leer tu enlace puedo dar una breve respuesta.
> ...
> ...
> ...


Veo que estás puesto en el tema, yo soy un aficionado ignorante pero ávido de leer sobre ciencia y el método científico. Si te gusta la ciencia, pásate por el enlace que puse y, a parte del arículo de la conductividad del agua, podrás encontrar otros muchos temas interesantes sobre ciencia.

SALUDOS

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Esta tarde, he inventado una especie de inversor de corriente. He usado 2 relés, una batería de 2,3 Amperios y 12v y un trasformador que llevaba un cargador de un coche teledirigido. Ya explicaré cuando tenga mas tiempo el procedimiento... Pero según he visto buscando por la red, no he encontrado ningún procedimiento igual al mio. Yo díria que esto no estaba inventado  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Se obtienen alrededor de 200 voltios, a partir de los 12 de la batería. He conseguido hacer un arco electrico, separando los terminales por los que salen los 200v aproximadamente unos 2mm

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos. Esta tarde, he inventado una especie de inversor de corriente. He usado 2 relés, una batería de 2,3 Amperios y 12v y un trasformador que llevaba un cargador de un coche teledirigido. Ya explicaré cuando tenga mas tiempo el procedimiento... Pero según he visto buscando por la red, no he encontrado ningún procedimiento igual al mio. Yo díria que esto no estaba inventado . Se obtienen alrededor de 200 voltios, a partir de los 12 de la batería. He conseguido hacer un arco electrico, separando los terminales por los que salen los 200v aproximadamente unos 2mm
> 
> Un saludo


Ten cuidado, no te vayas a quedar pegado... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

De aquí a dos días se constituye FEC Fuerzas Eléctricas Cehegineras cuyo primer presidente será ceheginero joven. Enhorabuena por el invento

----------


## ben-amar

Date en prisa en registrarlo o te quitaran la idea  :Wink:

----------


## ceheginero joven

De momento no hay peligro, según mi padre, que es el que me ha enseñado acerca de este tema, son 500v. Pero son muy pocos amperios, y no hay peligro, he puesto un dedo en un cable y otro dedo en el otro y solo te da un calambre de los fuertes, pero ya esta :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Salut

2 relés... parece el montaje más sencillo de todos. Imagino que la señal de salida será una onda cuadrada (muy ineficiente).

Con unos cuantos bichos de esos más, igual puedes imitar la circuitería de un M2C -tecnología punta  :Wink: - y tener prácticamente una onda senoidal, amén de subir la tensión contínua hasta el nivel que quieras.


http://projekter.aau.dk/projekter/fi...oject_1030.pdf (espero que lo entiendas  :Big Grin: )

----------


## ceheginero joven

He conectado a los relés un trasformador de continua de 12 voltios, y parece que la frecuencia que se manda al transformador es de unos 50 hz, por el sonido que hace el arco electrico y los reles...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Los he conectado así: Uno está conectado para que funcione como un zumbador, y la bobina del otro relé esta conectada en serie con el "zumbador".

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola!!!

He subido un vídeo a YouTube de el "invento"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , para que veáis el funcionamiento...
Menudos latigazos te da jejejeje!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Con eso puedes gastar una bromas de la buenas.

He colocado otro transformador y he colocado la entrada en paralelo al otro y la salida en serie con el otro trafo, y sale un arco de 3-4 mm. 
Las pilas son recargables y suministran mayor cantidad de amperios, 2.6 Amp. 
2 interruptores, el rojo es el que activa el zumbador, y el negro activa el paso de la corriente de las baterias.
El trafo pequeño se calienta bastante, mientras que el grande no se calienta a penas.
El relé también se calienta bastante, debido ha que tiene que abrir y cortar el paso de 12 voltios con mucha frecuencia para que se produzca la inducción eléctrica y funcione , y como se ve en el vídeo, hace pequeñas chispas que producen el calor en el relé.

Espero que apreciéis el arco y que os guste:




_Un saludo_

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡ole, la investigacion y los inventores!!
Si que se aprecia el arco. Ten cuidado con esos leñazos de la corriente  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Guau :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

¿Tu te aburres bastante ahora en verano, no? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Porque para montar todo ese chiringuito...
A mí me costo hacer un circuito que funcionase, bidireccional para que una barra de garaje(a escala), funcionase...
Si tengo hacer todo eso :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

¡Enhorabuena!

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Guau.
> 
> _¿Tu te aburres bastante ahora en verano, no?_
> Porque para montar todo ese chiringuito...
> A mí me costo hacer un circuito que funcionase, bidireccional para que una barra de garaje(a escala), funcionase...
> Si tengo hacer todo eso.
> 
> ¡Enhorabuena!


Jajaja. Gracias. El día da para mucho. Un poco de repaso del instituto, repaso de piano y guitarra, y despues, bicicleta, y si queda tiempo, pues esto. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Como dije hace poco, os coloco ya el vídeo de un transformador que encontré en "el cuarto de las ratas"  ( en una pequeña habitación de nuestra huerta).
Le metemos 230 voltios de la red eléctrica, y posteriormente salen del transformador 12 voltios, pero con cierta cantidad de amperios, según mis cálculos, 20 Amperios , mas o menos.
Y mirad los resultados que dan tanta potencia:





PD: Está grabado con la Canon EOS 500D de mi padre. Disponible en HD 1080p

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Impresionante ceheginero. 
Pues 20 Amperios es un buen viaje...
Un día tenemos que quedar para hacer eso, jajajajajaja.

¿Has probado, a tener un cubo de agua al lado, y poner justo  cuando está al rojo vivo la pieza en el cubo, eso me encanta, cuando en invierno encendemos candelas me encanta hacerlo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

He hecho cosas parecidas a las de meter las piezas al rojo vivo en agua. Hace poco, con unos transformadores en serie, (400 voltios) puse un terminal a 2 cm de el otro en unos 10ml de agua, y salía algo de vapor y burbujas. También metí una resistencia* en agua y el agua se calentó bastante.

Un saludo

PD: Si con lo de "buen viaje" te refieres a calambrazo... no hay nada porque son 12 volt.

* Resistencia:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> He hecho cosas parecidas a las de meter las piezas al rojo vivo en agua. Hace poco, con unos transformadores en serie, (400 voltios) puse un terminal a 2 cm de el otro en unos 10ml de agua, y salía algo de vapor y burbujas. También metí una resistencia* en agua y el agua se calentó bastante.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> *PD: Si con lo de "buen viaje" te refieres a calambrazo... no hay nada porque son 12 volt.*
> 
> * Resistencia:


Serán 12 voltios, pero son 20 Amperios, y según mi padre que es electricista, con 5 o 6 amperios, ya puede morir una persona...

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pero si son 12 voltios, da igual que sean 1.000.000 amperios que no vas a morir. Para morir se necesita alta tensión y con menos de un amperio basta, pero mejor no hablar de eso... según me ha contado mi maestro de Tecnología.

Si con ese transformador conectas luego otro trasformador que funcione a la inversa puedes conseguir otra vez los 220v. y a partir de ahí, con un transformador de microondas quizá consigas alta tensión, pero mejor no probarlo, por lo menos yo no he hecho la prueba ni quiero, es peligroso :Confused: .

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> PD: Si con lo de "buen viaje" te refieres a calambrazo... no hay nada porque son 12 volt.


Tremendo error, lo que te mata es la intensidad. En AT el campo electromagnetico te deja frito tambien.

----------


## perdiguera

Con la energía eléctrica hay que tener cuidado, mucho cuidado.
Dudo que tu profe de Tecnología te dijese exactamente eso.
Pon atención con lo que haces, no vayas a tener un susto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero si son 12 voltios, da igual que sean 1.000.000 amperios que no vas a morir. Para morir se necesita alta tensión y con menos de un amperio basta, pero mejor no hablar de eso... según me ha contado mi maestro de Tecnología.


Falso, totalmente falso. Vamos, si tu profesor de tecnología te ha dicho eso... estoy flipando en colores  :EEK!: 

El peligro viene dado como bien ha dicho Ángel por los amperios (intensidad de la corriente eléctrica).

Como sabrás, la ley de Ohm dice que la intensidad de la corriente eléctrica es directamente proporcional a la tensión e inversamente proporcional a la resistencia.

Es evidente que a mayor voltaje en un conductor generalmente la intensidad suele ser mayor debido a que la resistencia es pequeña y por tanto más peligrosa es la corriente eléctrica que circule por el conductor en cuestión, pero su peligrosidad depende de esos dos factores: voltaje y resistencia.

El ejemplo más claro lo puedes comprobar aquí:

- Supuestamente, la chispa de los mecheros se dice que tiene un voltaje de 10.000 voltios, sin embargo, la chispa del mechero dura muy poco, por lo tanto, la oposición que ejerce el cuerpo a su paso (resistencia) es enorme, por tanto, no tiene ningún peligro más que un ligero calambrazo.

- Sin embargo, con una tensión de 220 voltios, estando mojado al salir de la ducha, puedes electrocutarte perfectamente, ya que el agua es conductora de la corriente y por tanto la resistencia que ejerce el cuerpo es mínima y la intensidad se dispara.

Como puedes ver, en el primer caso, con una supuesta tensión de unos 10.000 voltios no te pasa absolutamente nada, y en el otro caso, con sólo 200 voltios, pueden llegar a matarte perfectamente.




> da igual que sean 1.000.000 amperios que no vas a morir.


Madre mía... un millón de amperios. Con eso no te mueres, directamente te quedas como el picón para el brasero  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Espero que lo hayas comprendido  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Ceheginero yo te aconsejo que te entretengas mejor jugando a la play stations que con esos experimentos. Ten en cuenta que la electricidad es muy peligrosa y muy traicionera, normalmente no se oye, no huele y cuando menos te lo esperas, zas!
Te lo digo porque yo he visto muchos casos que por despiste o por rutina te llevas un gran susto y si a esto añades un poco de desconocimiento, la mezcla puede ser fatal. Hay que tenerle mucho respeto a la electricidad.
Los experimentos con gaseosa salen mejor :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ten en cuenta que la electricidad es muy peligrosa y muy traicionera, normalmente no se oye, no huele y cuando menos te lo esperas, zas!


Cuánta razón llevas aberroncho  :Smile: 

La electricidad, junto con las radiaciones nucleares, son el peor "veneno" posible  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Cuánta razón llevas aberroncho 
> 
> La electricidad, junto con las radiaciones nucleares, son el peor "veneno" posible


Te olvidas del magnetismo. Electricidad y magentismo son dos jinetes del apocalipsis que van de la mano.

Electricidad, magnetismo, radiación... ¿cuál sería el cuarto?

----------


## ben-amar

> Te olvidas del magnetismo. Electricidad y magentismo son dos jinetes del apocalipsis que van de la mano.
> 
> Electricidad, magnetismo, radiación... ¿cuál sería el cuarto?


El cuarto es el peor, el desconocimiento al tratar con los 3 primeros

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, pues vuestras explicaciones puede que sean ciertas, pero yo no hablo de 200 voltios ni de 10.000 , hablo de 12 voltios.
Y yo respecto a lo que había dicho antes; os explico en lo que me baso para decir eso:
El cuerpo es conductor, pero dependiendo del voltaje, conduciremos mas amperios o menos, creo... :Cool: . Y si eso es así, si son doce voltios; si tenemos 1 amperio o 20 como este último transformador que os he enseñado,el cuerpo a esta tensión, conduce muy poco, por lo tanto gastará muy poco amperaje, menos de 1, y por lo tanto, será lo mismo colocar una mano en un terminal y la otra en el otro del transformador de 1 amp, que si lo hacemos en el de 20 amp, consumiremos la misma intensidad en los 2..., por eso digo lo de 1 millón de amperios. Ahora; imaginaros que al hacer eso, condujéramos 1,5 amp, entonces el transformador de 1 amp no tiene suficiente potencia, sin embargo, con uno de 20 amp ya nos sobra... Y esto es lo que creo que ocurre con el alto voltaje, al ser mas voltios, pues el cuerpo conduce mas voltios y entonces aumenta el amperaje consumido por el cuerpo, y así nos electrificamos.

Y respondiendo a lo que ha dicho aberroncho, de que sería mejor la "Play Station", pues ni siquiera tengo una, y prefiero no tenerla, ya tengo otras cosas que hacer. Ademas, todas estas cosas de la electricidad las suele ver mi padre antes de que empece a "jugar" con ellas, y no sufrir ningún daño... :Smile: 

Espero haberme explicado bien. No se si vuestras explicaciones serán ciertas, probablemente si, pero esto es lo que yo pienso.

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Coincido contigo en lo de la "Play" pero ten en cuenta una cosa: el cuerpo es una resistencia mas que añadir al circuito que formas entre el transformador y la tierra. 
Hay ocasiones en que nuestra resistencia disminuye (aumenta la intensidad) y si el suelo reune las carastericticas suficientes (humedad, salinidad, etc) y con un aire ionizado (electricidad estatica), dicha resistencia tambien disminuye (vuelve a aumentar la intensidad). 
La intensidad no se conduce, es el resultado de una resistencia, y es diferente en cada uno de los componentes del circuito.
Continua con tus experimentos y estudios pero ten mucho cuidado, ten en cuenta todo antes de ponerlos en practica.
Un abrazo, Einstein, y no olvides nunca la Ley de Ohm ( para un mismo voltaje, cuanto menor es la resistencia, mayor es la intensidad)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El cuerpo es conductor, pero dependiendo del voltaje, conduciremos mas amperios o menos, creo.... Y si eso es así, si son doce voltios; si tenemos 1 amperio o 20 como este último transformador que os he enseñado,el cuerpo a esta tensión, conduce muy poco, por lo tanto gastará muy poco amperaje, menos de 1, y por lo tanto, será lo mismo colocar una mano en un terminal y la otra en el otro del transformador de 1 amp, que si lo hacemos en el de 20 amp, consumiremos la misma intensidad en los 2..., por eso digo lo de 1 millón de amperios. Ahora; imaginaros que al hacer eso, condujéramos 1,5 amp, entonces el transformador de 1 amp no tiene suficiente potencia, sin embargo, con uno de 20 amp ya nos sobra... Y esto es lo que creo que ocurre con el alto voltaje, al ser mas voltios, pues el cuerpo conduce mas voltios y entonces aumenta el amperaje consumido por el cuerpo, y así nos electrificamos.


Bueno, la mejor respuesta que te puedo dar es que no pruebes estos experimentos. Vamos, yo desde luego, no me pondría a probarlo por si las moscas...

Con respecto a lo de los 12 voltios... pues eso depende. Si montas un circuito con un voltaje de 12 voltios pero que tenga una resistencia muy pequeña que tienda prácticamente a cero, la intensidad se disparará y podría llegar a provocar un cortocircuito, tal como muestra esta figura:


Fuente: http://www.asifunciona.com/electrote..._000012_10.gif

Mira, en la wiki viene una foto, supuestamente un corto de un circuito con 12v y 20A:


Fuente: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...uss_12V20A.jpg

Yo por si las moscas, aunque sólo haya 12 voltios, yo no tocaría ese clavo  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y por el contrario, aquí tienes a un operario trabajando en una línea de alta tensión y ¡con corriente metida en la línea!  :Wink: 



Evidentemente, se puede ver como está utilizando un traje conductor, que los mayores que he visto aguantan hasta un voltaje de 765 Kv (765.000 voltios), que en España, que yo sepa, no hay líneas de transporte que lleguen a ese voltaje. Este traje se basa en el efecto de la jaula de Faraday, por lo que el traje es superconductor y el cuerpo ejerce como una resistencia enorme, por lo que no sufres ninguna descarga.

Para que veas... al salir de la ducha mojado y tocar un cable de 220 voltios puedes electrocutarte perfectamente, y poniéndote un traje conductor puedes subirte a una línea de 400.000 voltios tranquilamente y ponerte a comerte un bocadillo de chorizo que no te pasa absolutamente nada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Básicamente, el traje conductor lo que hace es aislar el cuerpo que tiene dentro, haciendo que la corriente pase por él (el traje, claro) como si fuera el propio cable.

No hace demasiado, pusieron un documental de uno que probaba varios métodos de trabajo en líneas de alta en funcionamiento, hasta con un helicóptero.



Ceheginero, no estaría de más que en tus experimentos utilizaras guantes aislantes. Así reducirías riesgos, que aunque no te maten las tensiones e intensidades que utilizas, sí que pueden dejarte la mano tonta un buen tiempo, incluso quemarte algún dedo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a los 2: Luján, para mis experimentos no uso guantes, sin embargo cuando hay un objeto caliente, lo cojo con unas pinzas de batería sin cable, y no me quemo. Y Federico: En la foto de la línea de alta tensión que has colocado, hay tensión, pero yo creo que todos esos hilos llevan la misma fase para evitar efecto Joule (calentamiento de los conductores por el paso de la corriente), y por lo tanto, si no hay otro conductor que lleve una distinta fase, no se produce ningún gasto de corriente ( no hay peligro para el hombre). Si todos esos hilos tan juntos llevaran diferentes fases y para colmo ese traje metálico, lo mínimo que ocurriría es un arco eléctrico si es muy alta tensión, que por lo que veo parece ser que si, y el arco eléctrico produce altas temperaturas que quemarían el traje etc...

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola a los 2: Luján, para mis experimentos no uso guantes, sin embargo cuando hay un objeto caliente, lo cojo con unas pinzas de batería sin cable, y no me quemo. Y Federico: En la foto de la línea de alta tensión que has colocado, hay tensión, pero yo creo que todos esos hilos llevan la misma fase para evitar efecto Joule (calentamiento de los conductores por el paso de la corriente), y por lo tanto, si no hay otro conductor que lleve una distinta fase, no se produce ningún gasto de corriente ( no hay peligro para el hombre). Si todos esos hilos tan juntos llevaran diferentes fases y para colmo ese traje metálico, lo mínimo que ocurriría es un arco eléctrico si es muy alta tensión, que por lo que veo parece ser que si, y el arco eléctrico produce altas temperaturas que quemarían el traje etc...
> 
> Un saludo


Lo de los guantes no lo digo por que te quemes al coger algo caliente, sino por que te electrocutes al tocar algo con carga, y que esa electrocución te deje una quemadura.

En cuanto a lo otro que comentas, por lo que deduzco de tus palabras, que todos esos cables lleven o no la misma fase no es razón para que lleve o no el traje. De hecho no hay que buscar ningún efecto Joule ni arcos voltáicos para deducir que llevan la misma fase. Sólo basta con mirar que el tío está juntando varios de ellos. Si estuvieran en fases distintas... ¿no se produciría un cortocircuito?

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Lo de los guantes no lo digo por que te quemes al coger algo caliente, sino por que te electrocutes al tocar algo con carga, y que esa electrocución te deje una quemadura.
> 
> En cuanto a lo otro que comentas, por lo que deduzco de tus palabras, que todos esos cables lleven o no la misma fase no es razón para que lleve o no el traje. De hecho no hay que buscar ningún efecto Joule ni arcos voltáicos para deducir que llevan la misma fase. Sólo basta con mirar que el tío está juntando varios de ellos. Si estuvieran en fases distintas... ¿no se produciría un cortocircuito?


Eso que dices del cortocircuito también en totalmente cierto. Pero yo pienso que llevar un traje nunca está de mas.
Mira este vídeo y ponlo a un minuto, veras que se ve un arco eléctrico saltar desde la línea a la barra metálica, cuando no hay contacto con tierra, por lo tanto pienso que lo del traje es mejor:



Un saludo

----------


## Pau Gilabert

Compañeros; con MILIAMPERIOS y no demasiado voltaje, segun por donde circule la electricidad por nuestro cuerpo ya te puedes ir al otro barrio.

La Wikipedia explica algunas posibles situaciones de peligro, que no todas.

Por mi trabajo he visto situaciones realmente peligrosas ya con 12 voltios de cc.

A cuidarse que vida solo hay una  :Smile: .

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acciden...trizaci%C3%B3n

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


A través de un helicóptero, no me subo a una línea ni de coña, por lo que sea se le va la mano un poco al piloto, y pega un castañazo contra la línea que lo flipas... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yo prefiero cortar la corriente, abrir los seccionadores de la línea, bloquearlos para que nadie los pueda cerrar, comprobar que no haya tensión, poner las tierras y cortocircuitar la línea por si a algún anormal de la cabeza le da por meter corriente y delimitar la zona de trabajo... como todo esto, no hay nada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Eso sí, le podían haber dado una cámara al operario... vaya fotos más buenas puede hacer desde ahí arriba a ese lago  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

> A través de un helicóptero, no me subo a una línea ni de coña, por lo que sea se le va la mano un poco al piloto, y pega un castañazo contra la línea que lo flipas...
> 
> Yo prefiero cortar la corriente, abrir los seccionadores de la línea, bloquearlos para que nadie los pueda cerrar, comprobar que no haya tensión, poner las tierras y cortocircuitar la línea por si a algún anormal de la cabeza le da por meter corriente y delimitar la zona de trabajo... como todo esto, no hay nada 
> 
> Eso sí, le podían haber dado una cámara al operario... vaya fotos más buenas puede hacer desde ahí arriba a ese lago



Así es Federico, lo mejor es lo que dices, lo que en las empresas eléctricas se llama cumplir las cinco reglas de oro:
1ª REGLA DE ORO
Abrir con corte visible todas las fuentes de tensión mediante interruptores y seccionadores que aseguren la imposibilidad de su cierre.

2ª REGLA DE ORO
Enclavamiento o bloqueo, si es posible, de los aparatos de corte y señalización en el mando de éstos.

3ª REGLA DE ORO
Comprobar la ausencia de tensión.

4ª REGLA DE ORO
Puesta a tierra y en cortocircuito de todas las posibles fuentes de tensión.

5ª REGLA DE ORO
Colocar las señales de seguridad adecuadas, delimitando la zona de trabajo.

Pero como en la actualidad hay muchos trabajos que se deben hacer en tensión por no producir cortes en la red eléctrica de transporte, hay que hacerlo con total seguridad. Lo que se ve en el vídeo a pesar de ser muy espectacular, cumple con un protocolo de seguridad muy minucioso.
Si observáis el operario con una pinza, donde se ve saltar el arco eléctrico, se pone al mismo potencial de la la línea de A.T. Sólo toca una fase y es lo mismo que el pajarito que se apoya en un hilo de una línea. Recorre esa fase inspeccionando el conductor y cuando se retira vuelve a poner la plataforma al mismo potencial y se suelta de línea. Yo he visto hacer esto a mi hermano en un vídeo y se te ponen los pelos como escarpias, pero no fue desde un helicóptero, el acceso era mas fácil.
De todas formas yo soy de los que les gusta tener relación con la electricidad cumpliendo las cinco reglas de oro. 
EN TODAS LAS RELACIONES HAY QUE TOMAR PRECAUCIONES :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Abrir con corte visible


En las celdas más modernas el corte visible no es posible, pero bueno, evidentemente son mucho más seguras, pones la llave, desbloqueas, disparas el interruptor automático, después abrir los dos seccionadores y por último, volver a sacar la llave y guardármela bien guardatita en el bolsillo para que los mandos queden bloqueados y nadie pueda accionarlos.

Esto sí que es una maravilla:


Fuente: http://www.electricidadluzmisa.com/images/Celdas2.jpg

Vamos, igualito que antes, que tenías todo el rato con la pértiga venga a abrir y cerrar los seccionadores, jeje.

Aun así, sigue habiendo muchos CT todavía que tienes que andar con la pértiga, pero como las nuevas celdas, no hay nada.

----------


## aberroncho

> En las celdas más modernas el corte visible no es posible, pero bueno, evidentemente son mucho más seguras, pones la llave, desbloqueas, disparas el interruptor automático, después abrir los dos seccionadores y por último, volver a sacar la llave y guardármela bien guardatita en el bolsillo para que los mandos queden bloqueados y nadie pueda accionarlos.
> 
> Esto sí que es una maravilla:
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.electricidadluzmisa.com/images/Celdas2.jpg
> 
> Vamos, igualito que antes, que tenías todo el rato con la pértiga venga a abrir y cerrar los seccionadores, jeje.
> 
> Aun así, sigue habiendo muchos CT todavía que tienes que andar con la pértiga, pero como las nuevas celdas, no hay nada.


La falta de espacio en muchos centros ha hecho que se vayan implantando estas celdas compactas, que ocupan muy poco sitio. Pero yo la verdad es que donde se pongan las convencionales, donde tú ves físicamente los seccionadores abiertos, que me dejen de rollos. Hay otras celdas (con un nombre vasco) compactas que después de abrir el interruptor automático, el seccionador de línea y cerrar el seccionador de puesta a tierra, debes cerrar el interruptor para que la puesta a tierra haga su función. Y todo esto sin ver lo que has hecho por dentro, osea que te tienes que creer que de verdad el seccionador de línea está abierto, porque sino el petardazo es suave y mas con los voltajes tan altos que hay dentro.
Bueno me imagino que los enclavamientos mecánicos que llevan dentro impedirán hacer una maniobra si la anterior no se ha ejecutado bien.

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno *me imagino que los enclavamientos mecánicos que llevan dentro impedirán hacer una maniobra si la anterior no se ha ejecutado bien.*


En teoría debería de funcionar así.




> sino el petardazo es suave y mas con los voltajes tan altos que hay dentro.


Para petardazo, el que pega en este vídeo... vaya viaje que pega la cabina  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=VKS9luqdFRY

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno,hola a todos. Os coloco un vídeo con mas del transformador que antes os mostré. Primero quemo la bobina de un relé roto con 220v. Luego, lo que hago con un lapiz; no pintaba bien, le sacabas punta y se rompia, y encima no escribía casi. Y el boli estaba gastado:



Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ains!

Ponte guantes por lo menos! 
Que esas chispas no son como la de las bengalas.
Pero vamos impresionante...

----------


## REEGE

Me parece que vas para genio en el tema, pero como ya te han dicho algunos compañeros cuidadito!!!
Como bien dices... en ocasiones... El Agua y la Electricidad= PELIGRO !!!
Un saludo genio!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola, he montado un circuito con un Flyback (transformador de TV) y he hecho lo siguiente:



Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, un vídeo con mas cosas del transformador Flyback de TV del mensaje anterior.

El transformador me lo facilitó mi padre. El transistor es de un viejo amplificador de sonido. Las resistencias son de 30 omnios y 330 omnios. Este Flyback tenía unos problemas de aislamiento y hace una hora se me ha "muerto", para que veais lo rapido que he preparado el video jejeje.





Un cordial saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Un video muy guapo y muy chulas las imagenes con el "gusano de luz" y la escalera.
R.I.P. el transformador  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy buenos los vídeos ceheginero joven  :Smile: 

Yo soy de "jugar" con otra aparamenta distinta, de más "fuerza". Sin ir más lejos, hoy he tenido en mis manos dos magnetotérmicos tetrapolares de 80 y 100A, y luego un pedazo de contactor de 400A que ese ya no lleva ni cables, va directamente conectado con embarrado  :EEK!: 

Tengo algunas fotillos en el móvil, mañana si puedo las subiré, tengo que conectar el "diente azul" al ordenador para poder pasarlas.

Algunos de los presentes en el foro creo que se pueden hacer una idea de lo que estoy hablando, vamos, que no es precisamente un juguete para tocar una vez conectado... 400A te quitan el hipo de momento, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Algunos de esos he manejado, en pleno verano con guantes hasta el codo y manga larga, nada de piel al descubierto, dentro de las casetas de los transformadores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...]
> 
> hoy he tenido en mis manos dos magnetotérmicos tetrapolares de 80 y 100A, y luego un pedazo de contactor de 400A que ese ya no lleva ni cables, va directamente conectado con embarrado 
> 
> Tengo algunas fotillos en el móvil, mañana si puedo las subiré, tengo que conectar el "diente azul" al ordenador para poder pasarlas.
> 
> [...]


Bueno, lo prometido es deuda, y aprovechando que ahora mismo me encuentro en clase de Automatismos, mejor dicho "_Técnicas y Procesos de Instalaciones Automatizadas_", os pongo la imagen en la que se pueden ver dos interruptores magnetotérmicos tetrapolares de 100A y 80A, izquierda y derecha respectivamente, que evidentemente no se ven en una vivienda ya que se utilizan en instalaciones grandes que tiren de amperaje fuerte, y que como os podréis imaginar, estas protecciones valen una pasta...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola. He sacado dos condensadores electrolíticos de 64v y 2500mf y colocados en paralelo dan 5000mf, y los he cargado con 50/60 voltios y he echo un cortodircuito; madremia que chispazos que daba, solo me falta colocarle otro de 4700Mf de ese voltaje en serie con esos dos y alimentarlo con 160-170 voltios y hacer un cortocircuito, eso si sería todavía mas fuerte; recuerdo que el chispazo hace el mismo ruido que una bombeta de esas que tiras al suelo y explotan, y a veces el chispazo llega a sonar como un petardo "chino".




Aunque para que haga lo mismo que este todavía falta... son 4500voltios y segun el autor; 80000 amperios y 175 mf  :EEK!:  :EEK!: ; tened en cuenta que es cargado con 2 transformadores de microondas con corriente rectificada:



Un saludo

----------


## JMTrigos

Despues de trabajar 23 años en mantenimiento de lineas y equipos de baja y media tensión, y ahora en control de alta (2 años mas) solo puede decir una cosa: *mucho cuidado hasta con el transformador de 12v y mas provocando esos cortos francos*.
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Los experimentos van subiendo de nivel, repito lo dicho por JMTrigos: *muchisimo cuidado, cualquier error puede ser fatal*

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hombre, no voy a hacer siempre lo de encender un par de bombillas y ya está, hay que subir un poco el nivel, habrá que hacer cosas mas interesantes, con esos condensadores mencionados, el voltaje es de 50-60 voltios, y no se si dará calambre ese voltaje, pero no lo he probado ni quiero xD.
Un saludo, y sigo teniendo mucho cuidado con todo esto.Gracias por preocuparos por mi seguridad  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

En esta ocasión, podemos ver cómo se colocan las tierras y se cortocircuita una línea de alta, dando cumplimiento a la *4ª Regla para trabajos en Alta Tensión*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKUNF2iEfZg

Ahí podéis ver cómo coloca con la pértiga las pinzas de puesta a tierra que a su vez se encuentran conectadas entre sí para provocar el cortocircuito de la línea.

Para quién no sepa los elementos necesarios para realizar esta maniobra aquí puede verlos:

- Pértiga
- Pinzas
- Cable entre pinzas para provocar el cortocircuito
- Cable de puesta a tierra
- Pica de tierra


Fuente: http://sofamel.com/wp-content/upload...ModPATL_MC.jpg

Y en alusión al título de este hilo... _"La electricidad y sus peligros, entre ellos el agua"_... pues, aquí os dejo una imagen cuanto menos curiosa:

Pértiga específicamente diseñada *para trabajar en lluvia*  :EEK!: 


Fuente: http://www.costruccioneselectricasol...PETORMETAS.jpg

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fijaros que modelitos...


Fuente: http://lasustancia.files.wordpress.c...-tension-1.jpg

Incluso, con diferentes posturas:


Fuente: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_yNDX-mTbT8...on-drawings.jp

Si es que... ya no sabemos ni qué inventar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Eso por no hablar de que estos modelitos deberán trastocar todo el cálculo mecánico de una línea y las normas del Reglamento LEAAT  :Mad:  (Reglamento de Líneas Eléctricas Aéreas de Alta Tensión), y la verdad, yo paso de tener que estudiarme más cálculos diferentes solo por chorraditas de este tipo.

----------


## Luján

¿Y eso es estable?

Lo digo porque me parece un poco enclenque. Los bípedos somos bastante desequilibrados.

Yo no arreisgaría la seguridad por el diseño.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Y eso es estable?
> 
> Lo digo porque me parece un poco enclenque. Los bípedos somos bastante desequilibrados.
> 
> Yo no arreisgaría la seguridad por el diseño.


Pues no conozco la estabilidad que tendrán esos tipos de apoyos... pero lo más probable es que sea mucho más inestable que cualquier otro tipo de apoyo.

Pero es que la cosa es aún peor...


Fuente: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_yNDX-mTbT8...TA+TENSION.jpg

A ese modelo directamente lo tienen que sujetar con tensores porque sino, iría automáticamente al suelo  :Stick Out Tongue:  El gran fallo de estos apoyos es que la base es menor que el cuerpo de la torre, y eso los hace que sean más vulnerables que un azucarillo.

Los mejores apoyos que yo conozca, son éstos:

- Torre de suspensión
- Torre de retención
- Torre de retención angular

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver, lo aburridos que están los ingenieros...

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Mirad estos electricistas que encontré el otro día en Puebla de Alcocer:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me gusta muchos los estornino, con esos brillos en las plumas, parecen embadurnados en aceite. Que no es igual que frito. :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ahora viendo estas fotos, me surge una pregunta, ¡por qué los pájaros no se achicharran cuando se posan en ellos?

----------


## ben-amar

Si tu tocas un solo cable, aunque sea rozarlo, tienes una parte de tu cuerpo que conduce la electricidad a la tierra, no te digo nada si el suelo esta humedo.
El pajaro se posa en el cable y solo el cable.
Es por la derivacion a tierra, u otro material conductor.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Exactamente Ben Amar. Con los experimentos que hago, recordáis ese vídeo de un inversor funcionando con un relé que esta puesto en este hilo? Con eso pasa lo mismo, cuando tocas un solo cable de los dos que salen del transformador, no da calambre, pero cuando tocas los dos, te pega un latigazo... Pero aunque sea alto voltaje, no mata porque tiene muy baja intensidad (5 miliamperios (submultiplo del amperio, 1000ma = 1 A) como mucho, comparados con los 1000 amperios que puede llevar la línea). Pero algo curioso, con el flyback de TV, cuanto cojias un destornillador del mango de plastico, y acercabas la parte metálica al cable de AT, saltaba un arco, y es porque el destornillador hace de tierra, y si sin querer te acercabas a el cable, te quemabas porque el arco saltaba porque hacías de tierra.. Ademas, los pajaros ni siquiera tocan el cable de AT, por lo tanto menos peligro.  Bonita foto los terrines, se ven los aislantes de la torre mas grandes que los pájaros.

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y ahora viendo estas fotos, me surge una pregunta, ¡por qué los pájaros no se achicharran cuando se posan en ellos?


Porque no están haciendo contacto con tierra, por lo tanto, la electricidad no les afecta.

Ten en cuenta que esos cables son desnudos, es decir, no llevan cubierta ni aislante, y los pájaros están en contacto directo con la corriente, sin embargo, mientras que no hagan contacto con tierra no tendrán problemas.

El problema de algunos pájaros, sobre todo águilas, cigüeñas, etc, es que con las alas toquen a la vez dos fases, y ahí es donde les pega el castañazo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ok.
Gracias a todos por vuestras extensas explicaciones.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Ok.
> Gracias a todos por vuestras extensas explicaciones.


De nada. Por cierto, os muestro un vídeo en el que hago chispazos con condensadores. Vaya chispazos que da el de 100 voltios y 7800uf  :EEK!: :
Primero: 2 condensadores de 63v y 2500uf y otro de 63 y 4700 uf
Segundo: condensador de 7800 uf y 100v
uf: microfaradio

----------


## F. Lázaro

> 


Ponte unos guantes chiquillo!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A este paso, ya mismo vas a necesitar unos guantes de alta como el que tengo puesto en la imagen, unos guantes para 20 kV te sobrarán  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola, os pongo un video sobre la construcción de una fuente de alimentacion. El video lo he echo yo con la ayuda de mi padre. Aver que os parece:
El transformador usado es el que puse en videos anteriores.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto es una buena telaraña de líneas, lo raro es que no haya arcos entre ellas  :Stick Out Tongue: 

¡A ver qué pájaro es el valiente de intentar pasar por ahí en medio!  :Big Grin: 



Ahí ponemos un dosímetro para medir el flujo magnético y capaz que se rompa el medidor.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenos dias. Esto es lo que consigo con un nuevo flyback de tv de blanco y negro, y alimentandola con 18 voltios y el circuido de un transistor 2n3055, tres resistencias de 860 ohmios en paralelo para dar aproximadamente 300 ohmios, 4 de 100 ohmios en paralelo y una de 10 ohmios en serio con las de 100, que dan 30 ohmios. Aproximadamente 20kv (20000 v) y aprox. 5 ma (0,005 A). Consumo del circuito a 18 voltios: 3 amperios. El resultado:











Proximamente un vídeo mas completo...


Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

Esta chulo el video, parece un gusano avanzando. Por cierto,.........el  que inventó la silla electrica...........................¿era de tus antepasados?  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola ceheginero joven,
Parece que lo de las pruebas eléctricas son lo tuyo, y se te da bastante bien.
Pero la unidad me parece que es el ohmio, eso de los omnios como que no lo conozco.
La RAE dice:
ohmio.

(De ohm).


1. m. Fís. Unidad de resistencia eléctrica del Sistema Internacional, equivalente a la resistencia eléctrica que da paso a una corriente de un amperio cuando entre sus extremos existe una diferencia de potencial de un voltio. (Símb. Ω).

Aviso 


La palabra omnio no está en el Diccionario.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pues me acordare para la proxima vez. Edito el mensaje corrigiendo la falta.
Gracias por avisarme.

Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Pues otro vídeo mas completo de los experimentos con HV. Que calidad saca en HD 720p la Canon EOS 500D:
Probablemente no se vea ahora mismo, pero si esperais se verá, lo está procesando Youtube



Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola . Me acabo de acordar de otra experiencia que tuve con la electricidad el pasado verano:

El caso es que me gusta reparar cosas, y estaba reparando el sistema de riego por goteo de la huerta de mi tia, y enchufé la bomba de agua de 1500 Watios. Funcionaba todo perfectamente hasta que de repente note que baja la presión de agua de las tuverías. Se había apagado la bomba de agua. Entre a donde estaba el enchufe y todo bien, luego miré al techo y vi una flama sobre una caja de uniones... lo primero que hice fue decirle a mi tia que bajara el interruptor general, y luego hice de bombero  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Los únicos daños que hubieron fue que la caja se hizo carbón. Los cables eran demasiado finos para la bomba.
Que sirva de lección para que nadia cometa este error.

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Una sobrecarga de libro... ¿Qué sección tenían los cables y que protecciones tenía la instalación?

----------


## ben-amar

No tiene por que ser una sobrecarga, a veces un empalme flojo te deja carbonizado todo lo que hay a su alrededor.
Para una carga de 1500 w le deberia bastar con un cable de 2,5 mm de seccion (y va mas que sobrado)

----------


## ceheginero joven

Je... Pues con razón... No se como no había pasado antes. Porque tenía un mm de diámetro. Ha estado 4 años funcionando bien, pero le llegó su hora al empalme. La intalación la hizo mi padre, pero no la hizo diseñada para soportar la carga de la bomba. La diseño para encender una bombilla, o un taladro, un cargador de baterías. Pero luego, mi tío (en paz descanse) le conectó la bomba sin saber de eso y después de cuatro años ha pasado lo que ha pasado.

Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

He encontrado este vídeo, es de lo que mencionó *frfmfrfm de un hombre que se achicharró cambiando un contador* en "Como hacemos nuestras fotos"?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=UXIaWTfrxK4

Y lo que decía F. Lázaro:




Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Hola Ceheginero... el primer video te lo podrías haber ahorrado... :Frown:  jope que triste ver a ese hombre en la camilla!!
Unas duras imágenes para el foro a mi modo de ver.
Aunque sepas mucho de electricidad, cuidado con los experimentos esos que haces y valora tu vida.
Feliz año nuevo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Si, es muy duro ver ese vídeo, pero te hace darte cuenta del peligro de algunas cosas, y de la suerte que ha tenido él...  :Frown: . Aunque una cosa: Que yo haga experimentos a pequeña escala, no significa que está pensado en subirme a un poste de alta tensión a hacer el tonto...  :Stick Out Tongue: . Miedo me da encontrarme un transformador de microondas, lo primero que le hago es quitarle el secundario y enterrarlo para evitar riesgos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . En serio, no quiero hacer cosas con el peligro que supondría solo eso y otras cosas... Para eso ya tengo bastante con lo que tengo de electrónica.

Igualmente REEGE, Feliz año a todos

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ceheginero, te agradecería, que cuando los videos sean fuertes, poner el enlace para los que quieran verlo, pero no insertarlos, porque pueden herir la sensibilidad de algunas personas.

----------


## ben-amar

¿de verdad pensais que es duro? 

He conocido gente que ha visto en directo y en persona a otros que han tenido incidentes con la electricidad y luego han sido ellos los que se han quedado achicharrados por no querer esperar a que venga un electricista a engancharles la caravana.

En casa, nos ponemos a arreglar un simple enchufe o un interruptor sin tener en cuenta las mas elementales normas de seguridad. Tambien se producen accidentes en casa, donde mas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿de verdad pensais que es duro? 
> 
> He conocido gente que ha visto en directo y en persona a otros que han tenido incidentes con la electricidad y luego han sido ellos los que se han quedado achicharrados por no querer esperar a que venga un electricista a engancharles la caravana.
> 
> En casa, nos ponemos a arreglar un simple enchufe o un interruptor sin tener en cuenta las mas elementales normas de seguridad. *Tambien se producen accidentes en casa, donde mas*.


Yo tuve una mala experiencia, cuando tenía 6 o 7 años, como mi padre es Electricista, pues su herramientas las tiene en casa. Tenía un Polímetro de aguja, que me encantaba y además una de las funciones es para saber la continuidad, con el pitido ese. Pues un día lo cogí jugando y no se en que función lo puse en la ruleta, cogí los dos pinchos y los metí en un enchufe. ¡¡PUM!! No me pasó nada, pero el Polímetro pegó un bote de entre mis manos y se cayó. Tras la bronca, cuando mi padre abrió el polímetro, el fusible se había desintegrado y había un montón de cosas achicharradas.
No he vuelto a coger uno desde entonces.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Madremia en que escala lo pondrias... Anda que si era la de medir amperios...

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Madremia en que escala lo pondrias... Anda que si era la de medir amperios...
> 
> Un saludo


Yo que se...
Pero el petardazo que pegó, no se me olvidará en mi vida.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y lo que decía F. Lázaro:


No, ese no es lo que yo decía  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A ver, hay dos tipos de seccionadores, los seccionadores y los interruptores-seccionadores. Los seccionadores, *NUNCA se deben maniobrar en carga*, no tienen capacidad de corte, mientras que los interruptores-seccionadores, sí que tienen capacidad de corte y se pueden maniobrar en carga.

Para que los puedas diferenciar, aquí dejo dos vídeos:

SECCIONADOR




INTERRUPTOR-SECCIONADOR

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os traigo unas fotografías que he hecho hace poco, experimentando con AT. Unos 20 Kv. sacados de un flyback de TV en blanco y negro. Coloqué la bombilla de 100W en un portalámparas con una barilla metálica con rosca, que se "clavó" a una pequeña estructura de plastico. A uno de los dos cables que salen del portalamparas, le conecté el cable de AT y corriente alterna (con contínua no funciona). Me alejé un metro, y encendí el circuito, dentro de la bombilla se veían fínos y poco luminosos rayos que salían hasta el cristal. Cuando acercabas la mano, aunque fuera 20cm, ya se notaba como aumentaba la intensidad de los rayos, y cuando la pones a 1 cm, ya tienen toda su intensidad, pero cuando pones el dedo en el cristal, todos los rayos se concentran en tu dedo, pero no puedes tener mucho tiempo el dedo, porque se calienta el cristal y te quemas. Por cierto, no digaís nada de los guantes de alta tensión, que si me los pongo (aunque no los tengo ni siquiera) no funciona el experimento. El resultado:



















El tranformador:


PD: Cuando acerca un foco de bajo consumo o un tubo fluorescente, se enciente cuando lo acercas hasta 30 cm, conforme lo acercas, mas luz da, y el teclado de mi ordenador, aunque haya estado haciendo arcos electricos a 3 metros o mas, este se apaga y tengo que desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar para que funcione.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> PD: Cuando acerca un foco de bajo consumo o un tubo fluorescente, se enciente cuando lo acercas hasta 30 cm, conforme lo acercas, mas luz da, y el teclado de mi ordenador, aunque haya estado haciendo arcos electricos a 3 metros o mas, este se apaga y tengo que desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar para que funcione.
> 
> Un saludo


Campos electromagnéticos, algo potentes...
Como acerques una brújula, te quedas sin ella.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Además, hay algo que no he dicho... Cuando pones los dedo en la bombilla mientras le metes alta tensión, notas como vibraciones, no se si en la bombilla o en mi dedo, pero es curioso. Aunque lo del teclado y el foco que se enciende, creo que es por la estática que produce el transformador. Porque también he visto vídeos en you tube que mientras hacen lo de la bola de plasma, acercan el dedo a un cm de un trozo de papel y sin agarrarlo, se sube a su mano.

Por cierto, me se un truco que he probado yo mismo, consigues sacarle a un "menchero" de esos que no tienen gas, lo que hace que salte una pequeña chispa a donde sale el gas y hace que se encienda cuando le pulsas al botón que lleva, en resumen, un chispero. Coges una bombilla de 100W, le pones el cable de AT que lleva el Chispero en el casquillo de la bombilla, da igual si en un lado o en otro, pero que toque el metal. Apagas la luz, y ves que cuando pulsas salen pequeños rayo de la bombilla a tu dedo, pero eso dura menos de un segundo.

Un saludo

----------


## ceheginero joven

Mirad este vídeo, es increíble, sobre todo en el minuto 0.22. Al final cortan la electricidad. Anda que el que lo grabó.




Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

El que lo grabó es un video aficionado en condiciones. Yo seguramente también lo habría hecho.
Es impresionante el explotido que pega el bichaco...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un incendio de un transformador de libro. Fijaros la pedazo de llamarada que suelta cuando se empieza a quemar el aceite del transformador cuando revienta.

Al principio el transformador aguanta hasta que empieza a quemarse de verdad, pero una vez que llega al aceite, ese aceite arde igual que si fuera petróleo. Por cierto, un aceite que cuando se quema que echa un humo negro muy tóxico, si alguna vez veis algo así, no se os ocurra respirar ese aire.

En cuanto a las causas del incendio, pues pueden ser muchas, sobrecarga, mal mantenimiento, etc.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Menudo petardazo!
Ni se os ocurra acercaros en ningun momento, nunca se sabe ccuando puede explosionar el aceite y si os pilla nos os salva NADIE.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Después de un tiempo algo inactivo os dejo un vídeo con mas experimentos con alto voltaje. Con el flyback en color que hace poco conseguí. Probando los diferentes bobinados, he deducido que el mejor es el de el pin 1 y 5 como primario, el arco salta a medio cm, y se estira hasta 1,5/2 cm, y es bastante caliente, el feedback, el de 21Vpp siempre. Con el que mas voltaje saca es con el bobinado que le hice yo, pero saca muy poca intensidad en los arcos. Por cierto, es interesante lo de cargar condensadores de AT con este trafo.......


Video: 




Diagrama del trafo:



Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se dice que los humanos somos el único animal que tropieza dos veces con la misma piedra, pero yo creo que hay otros animales que tropiezan aún más veces.

No he visto a un bicho más burro que una cigüeña... cuando se le mete algo entre ceja y ceja, no hay quien las saque de sus casillas. Pese a las varillas, los "paraguas" disuasores para nidificación, les da lo mismo, intentan hacer lo imposible. Aquí podéis ver como una pareja intenta hacer el nido entre medio de las propias varillas, madre mía, que burras son, cuando hay otros postes que tienen arriba la plataforma para hacer el nido, pues no... entre medio de las varillas  :Mad: 



Fijaros en el transformador... poco a poco va acumulando toda la fusca que se va cayendo del futuro nido.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola F. Lázaro. Anda que como una emprenda el vuelo tocando con un ala el poste y con la otra una fase... Todos esos palos que caen al transformador conducen un poco la electricidad, asi que mal asunto :Mad: .

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues te imaginar lo que puede pasar si toca el cable la cigüeña, en fin.

Aquí dejo un vídeo que acabo de ver. Hay que tenerlos "cuadraos"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , desde luego, para ésto no vale cualquiera...

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos... como veo que os encanta la electricidad, os pongo lo que hay por el Fresnedas!! jejeje





Bueno Ceheginero y Lázaro, gracias por enseñarnos un poquito de la complicada y peligroasa electricidad.
Un abrazo a los dos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. REEGE, gracias por mostrarnos lo que hay por esa zona, y por colaborar un poco en este hilo. Os pongo un vídeo mas avanzado de un amplificador de 10W que puse aquí hace tiempo. El integrado de este ampli es un AN7178, que da 5W por canal, pero el amplificador entero es de 5W porque solo funciona un canal del integrado, el otro no se por que no suena . Le saqué al casette el reproductor de cintas y el módulo de la radio, solo le dejé la placa del amplificador , y el potenciómetro de volumen, le quité el de "TONE" y hice distintas pruebas con la entrada de sonido del reproductor de cintas y la radio pero no funcionaban y dejé este proyecto parado un tiempo, hasta que una tarde se me ocurrió volver a probarlo, sin el potenciómetro de "TONE" y tampoco funcionaba, accidentalmente puse un dedo un uno de los terminales que salian para el potenciometro "TONE" y se oyó un fuerte ruido por el altavoz, y pensé "ahí tengo que conectar el audio" y lo hice, conecté la salida de audio de un mp3 a este y lo conecté a masa y sonó, y funcionaba el pote de volumen. Tube suerte jeje.:





Y también otro vídeo con las pruebas de un circuito que hace que se encienda un diodo led sin cable (solo la bobina de 5 cm de diámetro que recibe el flujo magnético que impulsa electricidad que enciende el led) Estos experimentos ya no son con alta tensión, olvidémonos en este tema de los guantes para AT jeje. Esto también vale para gastarle na broma a un amigo:




Un cordial saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, por fin veo algo más sobre este ambicioso proyecto de una gran línea de alta tensión que se pretende construir entre Almaraz (Cáceres) y Gillena (Sevilla), fundamental tanto para Extremadura como para Andalucía para asegurar la calidad del suministro, además de tener un entronque con la línea de interconexión con la central de Alqueva en Portugal.

Dicha línea, según veo ahora mismo en un BOE publicado en mayo de 2011, detalla lo siguiente:




> http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2011/06/1...2011-10277.pdf
> 
> Resolución de 24 de mayo de 2011, de la Secretaría de Estado de Cambio Climático, por la que se formula declaración de impacto ambiental del proyecto  Subestación de San Serván y líneas eléctricas a 400 kV Almaraz-San Serván, San Serván-Brovales y Brovales-Guillena.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Principales características técnicas
> 
> Sistema  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Corriente alterna trifásica
> ...


Todos esos datos, en cristiano, vienen a decir que la línea será parecida a ésta:


Fuente: http://www.tuveras.com/lineas/aereas...letriplex3.jpg

¿Bonita eh?  :Big Grin: ... Pues las torretas, van a tener que soportar un total de 20 cables, 3 por 3 fases, por 2 circuitos más 2 cables de compensación.

Además, la voy a tener relativamente cerca de casa, pues según veo el trazado propuesto, la línea pasará entre mi pueblo y cerca de la presa de Montijo e irá durante un trozo paralela al río Guadiana, así que de aquí a un par de años, estaré inundando el foro de esta preciosa línea que tiene muy buena pinta. Espero que en un futuro, pueda trabajar sobre ella, ya sea en su construcción o en su mantenimiento.

Por cierto, quién quiera ver todo el trazado de esta nueva línea, lo puede ver en varios sitios, en los mapas de Red Eléctrica Española viene representada, y en enlace anteriormente puesto del BOE, también viene detallado todo el trazado desde Almaraz hasta Guillena.

----------


## ben-amar

No esta nada mal, tiene buena pinta  :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Como se notan los recortes jeje. Lo digo porque ahora en Cehegín, dejan apagado la mitad del alumbrado publico. Si en una calle hay 12 farolas, solo encienden 6, una si y otra no,y otra si y así sucesivamente... Y así ahorran.... aparte, el campanario de una de las iglesias mas bonitas de Cehgín se lo dejan sin luz...
Que pensáis? En vuestro pueblo/ciudad pasa algo parecido?

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola a todos. Como se notan los recortes jeje. Lo digo porque ahora en Cehegín, dejan apagado la mitad del alumbrado publico. Si en una calle hay 12 farolas, solo encienden 6, una si y otra no,y otra si y así sucesivamente... Y así ahorran.... aparte, el campanario de una de las iglesias mas bonitas de Cehgín se lo dejan sin luz...
> Que pensáis? En vuestro pueblo/ciudad pasa algo parecido?
> 
> Saludos


Aquí en Sevilla, si se funde alguna farola, no se preocupan en cambiarla a no ser que se quede una zona muy oscura y pueda llegar a ser peligroso. Además en Sevilla el año pasado cambiaron las bombillas normales de los semáforos por leds, que se ven más, consumen menos y se funden menos. En mi pueblo, antes las calles estaban alumbradas por parejas de farolas, desde hace un año, van de una en una.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que pensáis? En vuestro pueblo/ciudad pasa algo parecido?


Aquí en mi pueblo, el paseo marítimo directamente está totalmente a oscuras la mitad de los días, y cuando las encienden, tan sólo funcionan 4 gracias a los gamberros.

----------


## Luján

Aquí, en la tierra de la ostentación, es increíble que lugares como la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, o el Castillo de Sagunto, por citar dos ejemplos, permanezcan iluminados durante toda la madrugada.


¿Quién c*** va de turismo a las 4:00 AM?  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Aquí, en la tierra de la ostentación, es increíble que lugares como la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, o el Castillo de Sagunto, por citar dos ejemplos, permanezcan iluminados durante toda la madrugada.
> 
> 
> *¿Quién c*** va de turismo a las 4:00 AM?*


Los mosquitos e insectos varios. En realidad lo que hacen es hacerle un favor a la fauna de la ciudad, para que no se pierda.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Hay cosas que no tienen una explicacion de sentido comun.

ceheginero joven



> ceheginero
> 
>     Hola a todos. Como se notan los recortes jeje. Lo digo porque ahora en Cehegín, dejan apagado la mitad del alumbrado publico. Si en una calle hay 12 farolas, solo encienden 6, una si y otra no,y otra si y así sucesivamente... Y así ahorran.... aparte, el campanario de una de las iglesias mas bonitas de Cehgín se lo dejan sin luz...
>     Que pensáis? En vuestro pueblo/ciudad pasa algo parecido?
> 
>     Saludos


Y ¿para que quieres luz en el campanario a esas horas? ¿vas a ir a leer?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Hay cosas que no tienen una explicacion de sentido comun.
> 
> ceheginero joven
> 
> 
> Y ¿para que quieres luz en el campanario a esas horas? ¿vas a ir a leer?


Jaja, pues para la gente que pase que lo vea o yo que se... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:   Lo que hacían antes era encenderlo, pero a las 12 de la noche lo apagaban

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola!! En la foto que os adjunto, se puede ver uno de los Campanario que digo que ya no encienden sus luces. Es el de la iglesia que muchos habréis visto en algunas de mi fotos y Time Lapses.



Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonita foto  :Smile: 

Con respecto a lo de la iluminación del campanario, pues lo veo bien que lo apaguen a partir de las 12 por dos razones: la primera, porque de madrugada no creo que haya mucha gente que vaya a ver el campanario, y los que vayan a esas horas no van precisamente a ver el campanario  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola compañeros.

Os dejo un vídeo que he encontrado por YouTube, algo fuerte, así que solo pongo el enlace. Da algo de escalofríos ver como le salta el arco eléctrico a la cara. Si me veo yo subido ahí, no muevo ni un músculo, ni aunque vengan unas cuantas palomas a hacer sus necesidades... Esto no es de risa, imaginarse que le pasa a cualquiera, aunque por otro lado, también dejó algo mas calmada a la mujer....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=PY6FPRQILyo

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=PY6FPRQILyo


Esto es lo que puede suceder si uno no cumple con las reglas de oro... y como supongo que hay gente que no las sabrá de memoria, aquí las dejo:

- Desconectar todas las fuentes de tensión, si es con corte visible, mucho mejor.
- Enclavamiento de todos los interruptores, seccionadores, etc.
- Comprobar ausencia de tensión.
- Puesta a tierra y en cortocircuito.
- Delimitar y señalizar la zona de trabajo.

Aparte de esas 5 normas, la más importante, *NO FIARTE NI DE TU SOMBRA*... siempre las llaves de maniobra de las celdas quitadas y bien guardadas en tu bolsillo.

Y por supuesto, siempre ir con las herramientas adecuadas y los EPI's necesarios al entrar en cualquier CT o trabajar sobre cualquier línea.

Me llama la atención como mucha gente me dice que la alta es muy peligrosa. A ver, es muy peligrosa si no se cumplen las normas. Cualquier trabajo en los que no se cumplan las normas mínimas de seguridad también puede ser igual de peligroso o más que la alta tensión.

----------


## Luján

El problema es que esta señora no estaba precisamente trabajando en la torre.

Aún así, es sorprendente a lo que es capaz de sobrevivir el cuerpo humano.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Juanjo, aquí de dejo algunas muestras de cómo te puedes entretener este verano. Una vez que los construyas, sólo te falta darle yesca con el fly-back  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 







Y la que más me gusta de todas... buenísima la cucaracha, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Juanjo, aquí de dejo algunas muestras de cómo te puedes entretener este verano. Una vez que los construyas, sólo te falta darle yesca con el fly-back 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y la que más me gusta de todas... buenísima la cucaracha, jajaja


Jajaja, ya iré haciendo algo de esto 

Buenisima la de la cucaracha  :Big Grin: 

Saludos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ya puedo decir que también he probado la raqueta eléctrica contra insectos. Iba descalzo, y claro, al tocar la raqueta conectada por error... ¡¡pumm!!  :Big Grin: 

PD: Si alguien no lo ha probado, os lo recomiendo. Pillaros una raqueta eléctrica para matar moscas, mosquitos y demás bichos. Es lo más efectivo que he visto jamás, y además, es un auténtico vicio matarlas a raquetazos al aire y ver cómo se funden con la electricidad, jaja  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola!. Yo no tengo, pero el año pasado en las fiestas de mi pueblo, en los "bueno-bonito-barato" había unas cuantas. Y si te aburres de cargarte moscas y demás con ese aparato, lo desmontas, te deshaces de la raqueta en sí y te quedas solo con el circuito que produce HV, lo adaptas un poco y a gastar bromas  :Big Grin: . (no mata a las personas, solo les da un sustillo, son poco mas de 1400v pero muy poca intensidad, poco se puede sacar de 2 o 4 pilas normales que llevan).

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Para que los "ignorantes" como yo vean de lo que habláis...jejeje
Menuda pena de muerte para la pobre!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esa es, jeje. Aunque cuando la cazas al vuelo y le pega la descarga es más espectacular aún. Sobre todo cuando coges moscones, cucarachas o similares, pega unos chispazos de esos que le gustan a ceheginero joven, jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Bueno, ahora mismo acabo de hacerme un amplificador de 12 watios de potencia con un integrado TDA2006 totalmente a mano, por ahora va bastante bien. Apenas consume un amperio y suena bastante fuerte. Luego pondre alguna foto. Ah, funciona con 12 voltios, ideal para un coche, ya que la batería del coche es de 12v.

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estás hecho un manitas  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola!

Os dejo un vídeo del "invento" que echa agua y sirve para refrescarte jeje.:




Cualquier duda me la preguntáis jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajaja.
Que arte. Deberías de hacer un programa como el de Bricomanía, pero de inventos propios y patentarlos.
A lo mejor...

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Creo que tienes que pulir un poco todavía el artilugio... ¿No crees ceheginero?, jajajajaja....

----------


## F. Lázaro

Juanjo, McGiver con menos artilugios se hizo famoso, así que no decaigas en el intento, jeje. Como dice Antonio, pule el cacharro un poco más, paténtalo y a forrarte, jeje.

Por cierto, vaya pechá me acabo de pegar matando mosquitos con la raqueta, jaja. Ese es el mejor cacharro que hemos comprado en mucho tiempo. Enciendes la luz y al cabo de un rato, pasas la raqueta encendida y... : ratatatatata  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Uno de los mejores inventos que he visto en mucho tiempo.
Lo de pulirlo creo que lo podrás hacer sobretodo con el tema de la botella y su salida. Pero de todas maneras demuestra una inquietud digna de elogio.
Enhorabuena chaval.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Vuelvo a la electricidad!!!  :Big Grin: 

Os dejo una fotografía del arco que me sacaba un transformador que me he bobinado yo mismo. Saca 1kv (1000v)







Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Ceheginero, tú como siempre nunca mejor dicho, jugando con fuego!!!!!
Cuidaico con esas cosas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me encantan esos experimentos que haces  :Smile: 
A mí me gustaba más jugar con fuego de verdad, el tema pirotécnico y todo eso  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Clases de Lógica Programada... más conocidas como _"Cómo ser Masoca..."_  :Big Grin: 



Y que después de tirarte ahí toda la mañana programando, que no funcione...  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto es lo malo de la electricidad, que no te permite ningún error, pues al más mínimo fallo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues como ya dije en este hilo hace un año más o menos, se iba a construir una gran autopista eléctrica entre Almaraz y Sevilla.

Ya ha llegado las obras hasta aquí, así que os iré dejando alguna que otra fotillo de vez en cuando conforme avance la obra.

Como ya dije en otro mensaje, la autopista eléctrica tiene las siguientes características según el BOE:




> Sistema . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Corriente alterna trifásica
> Frecuencia . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 50 Hz.
> *Tensión nominal . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .. 400 kV.*
> Tensión más elevada . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 420 kV.
> Capacidad térmica de transporte (verano/invierno) . . . . . .2441 (MVA)/circuito.
> *N.º de circuitos . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 2.
> N.º de conductores/fase . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .3*
> Tipo de conductor. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .CONDOR (AW).
> Tipo de cable de tierra . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .2 cables de guarda de acero recubiertos de aluminio.
> ...


Comparad la base de la futura torreta con respecto a la torreta de 132 kV de la derecha. No sé que altura llegará a coger la torreta, pero los 50 metros de altura los sobrepasará seguro, sólo hay que ver la base que tiene. En total, sostendrá 18 cables cargados + 2 de compensación.



Me queda la duda de por donde van a cruzar el Guadiana y de qué forma, si harán un vano más grande con apoyos más altos o como...  :Confused:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anoche, por un sobrecalentamiento explotó y ardió una subestación pegada a un centro comercial en Sevilla, muy cerca de mi casa, que aún siendo de noche se veía la gran columna de humo que provocó. Además, amplias zonas de Sevilla estuvieron a oscuras durante varias horas. Aquí os dejo un par de videos. 







En este al principio se ve la explosión.




Por suerte no hubo heridos y la rápida actuación de los bomberos impidió que se propagase al centro comercial y en 45min estaba extinguido.

----------


## HUESITO

Este es uno de esos sucesos que se podrian evitar con una buena gestion del consumo y un buen mantenimiento de los centros de transformacion,
Todos los veranos, en epoca estival, el consumo se dispara y no solo por los aparatos de climatizacion sino por otra serie de aparatos que consumen mas energia.
Seguro que el centro comercial estaria a tope.
Gracias a Dios no a pasado nada mas que un susto y mucho aceite ardiendo.
Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Este es uno de esos sucesos que se podrian evitar con una buena gestion del consumo y un buen mantenimiento de los centros de transformacion,
> Todos los veranos, en epoca estival, el consumo se dispara y no solo por los aparatos de climatizacion sino por otra serie de aparatos que consumen mas energia.
> Seguro que el centro comercial estaria a tope.
> Gracias a Dios no a pasado nada mas que un susto y mucho aceite ardiendo.
> Saludos.


Acababan de cerrar las tiendas, porque fue sobre las 22:45, pero había varios bares abiertos las 12 salas de cine activas. Pero la cosa es que durante todo el fin de semana han estados muy activos en las tres plantas superficiales y los tres sótanos de parking, reformándolo, incluso de madrugada. Quizá pueda ser eso también.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos del montaje de la LAAT 400 Kv de doble circuito triplex entre Almaraz-Guillena, más conocida como la "autopista eléctrica del suroeste".

----------


## ben-amar

Buena autopista. Esta bien  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más fotos del montaje de la línea de AT Almaraz-Guillena. Llega el turno de los "superhombres"...

----------

ben-amar (20-dic-2013),ceheginero joven (20-dic-2013),embalses al 100% (24-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (19-dic-2013),HUESITO (20-dic-2013),Los terrines (20-dic-2013)

----------

